#ubuntu-ec2 2010-04-27
<giskard> guys i got this question from aardvark
<giskard> i'm not sure it's the true (Don't have time to check this by myself right now)
<giskard> I want to run an Ubuntu server on Amazon EC2, and I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide but when I try to start an instance I get an error "Client.InvalidAMIID.NotFound: The AMI ID 'ami-2fc2e95b' does not exist". How do I troubleshoot this?
<giskard> and, topic..
<giskard> >> a.describe_images(:image_id => 'ami-2fc2e95b')
<giskard> AWS::InvalidAMIIDNotFound: The AMI ID 'ami-2fc2e95b' does not exist
<giskard> nah, i guess  i'm wrong, this ami is available only in eu my account works only in us region...
<giskard> bye
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-04-30
<jamesturk> is anyone around in here that is running lucid+postgres on EC2?
<jamesturk> trying to find someone with knowledge of them, i'm seeing high load before even using my server
